# NFS Undercover (sehr) schlechte Performance



## Frickie (19. Februar 2009)

Hi,
hab folgendes Problem:
ich hab eine 9800GX2 und kann Undercover nicht flüssig spielen.
schalte ich eine GPU ab und spiele nur mit einer kann ich mit high-settings superflüssig zocken (50-60 FPS), im SLI-Betrieb sinds konstant 21 (egal bei welchen settings).
habe schon verschiedene Treiber probiert und Undercover gepatcht, hat alles nichts gebracht.
was denkt ihr woran das liegt?
PS: andere spiele gehen wunderbar zb Crysis usw.


----------



## boss3D (19. Februar 2009)

*[Sammelthread]* ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Frickie (19. Februar 2009)

hab schon im sammelthread geschrieben, nur wurde mien post übersehen bzw mir hat niemand geantwortet...
aber gut wenn niemand ne ahnung hat worans liegt kann der hier ja gelöscht werden


----------



## boss3D (19. Februar 2009)

Davon abgesehen, dass Undercover auf Geforce-Grakas ohnehin mehr schlecht, als recht läuft, wird das Game einfach nicht SLi-optimiert sein ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (19. Februar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, dass Undercover auf Geforce-Grakas ohnehin mehr schlecht, als recht läuft, wird das Game einfach nicht SLi-optimiert sein ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



das will mal so dahin gestellt sein... bei mir läufts nämlich ohne probleme

als ich  2 8800GT im SLi hatte lief es übrigens auch völlig problemlos


----------



## Speedi (19. Februar 2009)

Aber Undercover steht sowieso ganz unten auf der Liste der Best-Programmierten Spiele.
Das peerformt nämlich wirklich SEHR schlecht, gerade auf nVidia-Grafikkarten, wie boss3D schon sagte.
Das Spiel ansich ist eigentlich ganz gut, nur ist es schlecht programmiert, weshalb auch ich es nach Beendigung der Story wieder von der Platte geschmissen hab.


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## Frickie (19. Februar 2009)

hmm, also wenn ich mit nur einer GPU spiele läufzs eigentlich sehr gut. ich kann ja auch auf high mit AA zocken, soll heißen ich brauch die zweite GPU theoretisch nich wirklich.
is halt irgendwie blöd das ich das immer umstellen muss bevor ich zocke


----------



## boss3D (19. Februar 2009)

In welchen Settings zockst du eigentlich?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Frickie (19. Februar 2009)

zocke in 1680x1050 mit 6xAA + AF und allen settings auf hoch aber ohne vsync, wie gesagt läuft so super flüssig (45-60 FPS), leider nur mit einer GPU


----------



## ATImania (20. Februar 2009)

Also ich habe heraus gefunden, dass wenn ich mit einem "NoCD Crack" spiele, die Performance bis zu 5 - 6 Fps Avg. schneller läuft als mit DVD oder auch ohne! Hatte es einfach mal ausprobiert und sowohl bei mir mit Radeon HD 4650 1 GB als auch bei meinem Bruder GeForce 9500GT 1 GB gab es ein leichtes + was Fps im schnitt angeht! 

Außerdem gibt es ja von EA aktuell dazu noch einen Performance Patch für Undercover! 

Ich selber zocke es in 1024x768 (15" TFT), Alle Details & Effekte: Hoch, 4x AA, AF, ohne Schatten und VSync mit Avg. ~39 Fps! 

Der Patch geht bei mir leider nicht wirklich weshalb ich schon froh bin die knapp Avg. 5 Fps mehr gwonnen zu haben so das es jetzt flüssig läuft!


----------



## Frickie (20. Februar 2009)

naja der patch hat bei mir rein garnichts gebracht (im SLI-modus), single GPU vielleicht 1 FPS aber merkt man überhaupt nicht.


----------



## ATImania (20. Februar 2009)

Frickie schrieb:


> naja der patch hat bei mir rein garnichts gebracht (im SLI-modus), single GPU vielleicht 1 FPS aber merkt man überhaupt nicht.



hmmm.....naja dann bringt das ja nicht wirklich was 

Es wird aber schon daran liegen das es nicht 100% optimiert ist. 
Bei mir gab es und gibt es auch immer noch jedesmal wenn ich die Grafikeinstellung ändere Probleme!!

Ändere ich z.B. AA von 4x auf 6x, dann läuft es ca. 10 Sekunden 1a aber danach läuft es mit 1 - 2 Fps!! Ruckel Ruckel Stock Stock 

Dann war ich schon einmal so verzweifelt, dass ich ausprobiert habe alles auf Niedrig 

Super, lief 1a Bombe (60 - 80 Fps) aber auch nur ca. 10 Sekunden und dann wieder mit 1 - 2 Fps Ruckel Ruckel Stock Stock (bei 640x480 und alles Niedrig ohne AA & AF) 

Dann alles wieder auf Maximum gestellt und dann lief er wieder mit fast 40 Fps flüssig bis es wieder 1 - 2 Fps waren! Naja nach einem Neustart des Spiels hat er die Einstellungen erst 1a übernommen! Normal ist das aber auch nicht!

Also mach dir keine Sorgen! Es liegt 100% am Spiel und nicht an deinem System


----------



## Speedi (20. Februar 2009)

Jop, das liegt definitiv am Spiel, wobei bei mir der patch doch einiges gebracht hat.
Hab ne GTX 280, und vorher bei maximalen Einstellungen höchstens 45 FPS, aber eigentlich immer nur so 35-40 FPS. Nach dem Patch habe ich minimal 55 FPS und eigentlich sonst immer so 60-70 FPS.

Also bei nVidia-Karten hat der Patch deutlich was gebracht!


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## Frickie (20. Februar 2009)

naja dann spiel ichs halt so, dachte nur das dass problem vielleicht schon jemand hatte und es ne simple lösung gibt, aber wenn das generell ein problem des spiels is


----------



## koesti (4. Juni 2009)

Das Game ist einfach nur voll ******* Programmiert. Das ist alles.
Schade nur um die Leute, die sich das Spiel kaufen oder gekauft haben.

Bei jedem bislang erschienen NFS Spiel traten zuvor besprochene Probleme auf... *kotz*


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (2. September 2009)

Kann mir einer erklären wieso bei meiner Hardware Undercover nichtmal auf niedrigsten Details (ok, AAA aktiviert) 1920x1200 keine 20fps hat????????????? Auch mit niedrigeren Einstellungen komm ich erst sehr tief uaf über 30fps...
(PS: Kann Assassin´s Creed fast flüssig auf max. Details 4xAA und 2560x1600 (mit 1920x1200 über 30fps) downsampled spielen...)


----------



## iNcurabLe_ (2. September 2009)

Den Patch hast du?


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (18. September 2009)

was ist daran dann so schwierig???

es ist nun mal nicht sli-fähig und damit basta!

entweder du zockst mit niedrigen fraps oder du schaltest eine gpu ab oder du schmeißt die graka fort und kaufst eine neue  '-'

was gibt es dazu sonst noch zu sagen???


@milesblablabla

catalyst 9.8 installieren und neusten patch mit allen vorhergehenden - fertig

ansonsten hilft es oft noch die karte leicht hochzutakten- besonders den speicher!


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (2. Oktober 2009)

iNcurabLe_ schrieb:


> Den Patch hast du?


Ja der is drauf, hat aber nix gebracht!

@Hardcoreentertainment:
Catalyst 9.8 installiert, selbst jetzt n neuer Prozessor hat nix gebracht ^^


----------

